# getting music from receiver



## oaevx6 (May 17, 2005)

I have a favorite music station I would like to put the music on my cds, however I can't seem to find the formula.  There is a 'line in and line out' and I can select to use any of the following: Tape 1 Tape 2 Line Cd TV Video or Tuner.  I can play music from my computer using Line In or copy music from a turntable via the receiver....but I cannot get the music from the tuner stations to the computer.  I have tried using the head phone jack to the line in, but then I have no program which will allow me to put the music onto the computer so I can make a disc.  I use Nero StartSmart for copying cd's and play my music on Windows Media 10, but neither allows me to access the radio station on the tuner.  Any suggestions would be appreciated... tks in advance

WinXP PRO
Pentium4 2.80ghz
512 MB Ram
Receiver - Pioneer VSX - 9500S
Sound card Built in from MSI MS-6728 ATX Mainboard


----------



## backseatgunner (May 27, 2005)

I don't believe you can record using your integrated sound, but if you but I know Creative Live will let you record fairly easily. Also i'm sure that there is freeware out there that records. I don't think you can send the tuner to the computer using an output on the back of your reciever. I'm pretty sure the only way to send it out is using the headphone jack. Make sure you send the headphone to the mic plug (blue input).


----------



## mega10169 (May 27, 2005)

You could just use the line out on the reciever to your soundcard and I think Windows Movie maker can record audio if you set it up right.


----------



## backseatgunner (May 27, 2005)

As far as I know, most recievers don't have a line out because it's purpose is to take the signals coming in, then separate them into the channels out using speaker wire.


----------



## mega10169 (May 27, 2005)

backseatgunner said:
			
		

> As far as I know, most recievers don't have a line out because it's purpose is to take the signals coming in, then separate them into the channels out using speaker wire.


If it has a Tape funtion, then it has a line out, he even said his amp had one.


----------



## backseatgunner (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, misread.


----------



## Lax (May 27, 2005)

www.stationripper.com Online radio stations only though.

If you want to record stuff coming in then just plug Tape out-->Line in on your sound card (you need an RCA-->3.5 converter) then go to sound options, select recording, and select Stereo (something, not on a PC now and don't remeber) then look for an MP3 recording program or the like. Will post more when I get home.


----------

